# IBS Audio Program 100 Question



## vgail (Feb 24, 2007)

I started the IBS Audio Program 100 and got close to half way through and went on vacation and didn't return to the program. Now it is many months later and I am wanting to go back to the program as I need some real help with the mind/body part of the IBS. I will be traveling for 2 weeks with my family and am scared to death being somewhere new, not knowing where the bathrooms will be, riding in the car etc. I have explosive diarrhea and urgency and of course when I think about it I have to go and now. Very much a mind/body connection, but I have been in some horrendous situations in the past and it scares me to death. I leave in about 6 weeks and am wondering if I can pick up where I left off in the program to see more benefit or need to start over? I want the most benefit in the shortest time. Any suggestions?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HelloAs you want the most benefit in the shortest amount of time, it is hard to know what specifically would be right for you - however, Mike would suggest just starting the program over from the beginning, that will bring you to day 42 or so, if you start now, by the time you leave for your trip. The first three sessions deal with the issues you are needing now, and would be more beneficial to you than picking up where you left off. However, keep in mind that this is a process and the program consists of 100 days for the full optimal treatment. An option if you need it, and feel that it would help you, is to listen to your scheduled session for the day two times - allowing 6 hours between listening times - this is optional and doesnt guarantee 'faster' results, but, given your situation, it might be worth a try now and then - but not every day.If you have specific concerns or questions, call 877-898-2539 and we can perhaps sort out more specifics. Otherwise, be sure to try and keep away from reading and researching about IBS once you begin the program - within reason - I know that can be hard if you are looking for answers, but that will help you to move away from the IBS brain-gut connection.Hope that helps - and do let me know if you have any other questions - I am happy to help!All the best to you.


----------



## vgail (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for offering your help. I will give you a call and give you a few more specifics.


----------

